# Stove top pizza



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Did the crust get airy like fry bread? Looks pretty good.

calphalon pan?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

using frying oil is better.Fry both sides and then add your toppings. it will fluff up the dough. i love making stove top pizza.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you save me a slice?


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

That looks good!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

:hungry:


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i never would have thought of that. looks great!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I've never heard of stove top pizza before. It looks amazing.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Shemp75 said:


> using frying oil is better.Fry both sides and then add your toppings. it will fluff up the dough. i love making stove top pizza.


I choose olive oil--1 minute then flip and top-----------but whatever floats your boat,its all good


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

So, what type of recipe for the dough? Wanna try this frying in butter. Mmmmm... Butter.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

There's an Italian deli near me that sells the pizza dough they use by the pound, and the grill I got last year has a pizza stone insert. I can't wait to start to experiment with grilled pizzas.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

beercritic said:


> So, what type of recipe for the dough? Wanna try this frying in butter. Mmmmm... Butter.


3 cups of bread dough----+ extra 1/2 cup in reserve
2.5 tsp of instant active yeast
.5 tsp salt-sea salt is good
about 12 oz of hot water

in a mixer-use the paddle to mix -when the dough starts to come together-switch to the hook
if it to wet-add some of the reserve flour
to dry -bit more water--be patient--its good when the dough actually starts cleaning the sides of the bowl


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Great. Thanks. Will try soon, the girl next-door's parents own a pizza shop, so free pie tonight. Good, but doesn't have that yummy quality one gets from a wood stove or brick oven. I miss that. We get awesome pork pepperoni for $2.50 a pound, almost tastes like bacon.

Wow, I had no idea.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Sigh....T, you make it look soo easy....

Very tasty looking.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> Sigh....T, you make it look soo easy....
> 
> Very tasty looking.


He is the man. A great taste in food and cigars!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I never heard of stove top pizza, but it looks delicious. :hungry: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chestrockwell80 (Apr 29, 2013)

yes please


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice idea, and looks delicious!


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks very good. I know what I'm making for dinner tonight!


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

What a great idea! Never would have thought of this but it is going on the rainy day list. Thanks!


----------



## jrv1177 (May 4, 2013)

Looks good would have never thought of this !!


----------

